# SPAM: 2016 Salsa Warbird 105 11 speed size 58cm



## appleSSeed (Nov 17, 2005)

2016 Salsa Warbird 105 11 size 58cm BRAND NEW! Gravel bike. Buy/sell/trade/partial trade - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

[email protected]


----------

